# Can rats eat prawns



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wonderimg if I could give my rays a few cooked prawns as a treat 
Would they get Ill only wondered cos people can sometimes be allergic to seafood!
Many thanks!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh there fine


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Me: Thanks  
The rats: Nomnomnom


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Yup! Mine love prawns!! Glad yours are enjoying!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine had some prawns today too


----------

